
Snapchat Launches a Colossal Expansion of Its Advertising - dangoldin
http://www.adweek.com/news/technology/snapchat-launches-colossal-expansion-its-advertising-ushering-new-era-app-171924
======
niftich
It was obvious this is where they were headed when they changed the Stories to
auto-advance.

The separate creative partners bodes well, though. They understand that good
sponsored content requires more than just slapping pre-made ads into a frame.
They might be going somewhere with this.

